# que bajo le deveria colocar....



## kavo (Abr 5, 2011)

buenas me consegui una caja de madera y esta un poco feaa...
pero yo la estoy poniendo bonita....
saque la cuenta y me dice que el cajon es de 41 litros....
queria saber que bajo le podria poner de que pulgadas?¿
cuantos wats?¿
 y esooo....

la madera del cajon es de 6mm
y me gustaria hacer un cajon cerrado...
pronto subire imagenes.....


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 5, 2011)

mmm no es por tirar palidas, pero con 6mm y 41 litros va a ser imposible crear un bafle. Normalmente se hace al revés, primero se diseña, luego se compran los transductores y luego se arma la caja, vos estas haciendo al revés...


----------

